

Ask HN: What kind of CPMs are you getting for your ad-supported site? - shafqat

Was curious what CPM rates are these days? If any of you have ad-supported sites, would love to hear what sector/industry and approx what kind of CPMs you're showing.
======
ilamont
I am not sure what kind of sites you are interested in
(social/media/verticals/etc.) but CPMs for online news/commentary and some
online communities have been really hurt by an excess supply, and the fact
that many companies have pulled back on marketing. That's one of the reasons
that house ads, AdSense, and ad networks are showing up when you visit many of
these sites.

Federated Media currently lists CPMs for TechCrunch between $23.40 and $26,
based on three largish display types (see
[https://advertisers.federatedmedia.net/explore/?site=techcru...](https://advertisers.federatedmedia.net/explore/?site=techcrunch)).
The Mommy Blog is considerably less according to the FM rate card -- $4.55 for
a square button up to $18.20 for a medium rectangle (which it says is sold out
-- no inventory left).

FM takes a cut, of course, but handles the nitty gritty sales stuff that a lot
of blogs don't like to deal with.

~~~
shafqat
Thanks for the in-depth response. I always wonder how close the actual ad
deals are to the prices mentioned on the FM rate card. If the Mommy Blog is
really selling out $18 CPMs, that's fantastic.

~~~
ilamont
I think the key thing to note about these two examples is they are both
popular, established brands in niches that advertisers are willing to buy
against. Newcomers won't command such high CPMs, and neither will sites
focused on other topics. I remember someone discussing why Consumerist would
be so hard for Gawker to sell -- what vendor would want to put their products
next to content that's all about criticizing greedy/insensitive/clueless
corporations? Gawker did end up selling it, but I wonder if it was at the
price that they wanted.

------
proee
We had a hard time making sense of our ads. We're only pulling in $1.50 cpm.
It hurts!

~~~
shafqat
We have some experimental Google Adsense running on our consumer site
(www.newscred.com), and we get around 1.80 CPM. Which is better than I
expected, but still pretty shitty.

We've tried making the ads look less gross so they are more inviting, and some
minor tweaks have helped.

~~~
proee
Wow your site looks great. What sort of CMS are you using to manage all that
content?

------
ridertech
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=581085>

